# Time to be less active on this forum.



## RogiervG (Nov 20, 2022)

Hello All,

Disclaimer: no harm intended, and i might ramble a bit here and there, it might even make no sense at times, but i still hope you (the reader) understand the message.
I am writing this as my thoughts go... converting it to English along the way (sorry for grammar errors) So.. with that out of the way... here is my message:

I am writing this, because i came to realize that with all these sales going on (and the hyping around it) means i spent way too much free time on this forum, reading threads, participating in them. Instead i should be focussing on using what i have to create things, and become creative again, and not be a person who talks a lot about things, instead of DOING things.

This forum is addictive too, as it's becoming a routine like thing to visit it automatically with my favorites on top in the browser window.
one click (my hand moves to that place without my concious brain noticed it, or so it feels at times).
Sure, it's a compliment to the forum (owner and moderators) and it's users (you and you and they, oh hi! over there too...), but it's something negative too, as i've described above.

I should only occassionally visit this forum, to ask things in need, or to provide some feedback on a specific topic that is actually also current for my situation/questions. Not just visiting for visiting sakes.

Also all these hype threads (product teasers e.g.), and reactions in threads with much bias (many here often defend their products of choice, like their lives depend on it. I get that, as we are very sensitive creatures making art), i have fallen into buying "traps" more than once. being disappointed with the products in the end, not living up to my expectations (even with research done).
And also bought software, just because of the overly possitive reviews on this forum (raving about them on many threads etc), because it generated a "must have" feeling for me. (pure GAS)
And no, it's not the fault of those people finding it a top library! Not at all, since for them it IS a good piece of software. And some where for me too (CSS 1.7, SCS, Hoopus, etc)
I have quite a bunch of libraries (60-ish), synths (40-ish + soundpacks) and such already to make music in all kinds of genres. (at least 17K of different sounds i've recently counted, just going through the presets of them: this library has x presets, that synth has x presets etc etc)
I've should be set for many years. haha

So instead of buying, hyping, talking, reading etc... i am going to be using my free time to focus more on creating, learning, studying than virtual socializing with other musicians.

Not saying i am leaving this forum, or never participate again in a discussion. nonono...
just a lot less (or so i try anyway, old habbits might die hard haha).

With kindness,
Rogier




P.s. I don't think i am an important member, at least not more important than many others here. 
Heck, you might even think, why did he even wrote this post about him? 
Well, the reason is, that for those few people who might notice my absense, i think it's normal to not silently leave, but to at least say so


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 20, 2022)

Sounds like a good plan


----------



## PeterN (Nov 20, 2022)

Sounds like someone "quitting tobacco" and "smoking only few cigs a day". From what Ive observed it holds, like, 4-5 days.

The online gambling industry has toolbox for quitting, maybe that's something to throw in here. Self exclusions and time outs.

You can insult someone here, over the line insult, and get ban. That works quite well, bcs your definitely locked from the devices (it can recognise).


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2022)

I unironically love forums. It's funny as I despise vapid social media, the fakeness and the addiction it brings with it. The 'deathscrolling'. Discord and chat is a void where words and ideas go to die and be forgotten but forums are searchable databanks of advice, conversation and dialogue. I think there is value in this.

I feel like we sort of have acquaintances here without having to pretend our selfies look #natural #wokeuplikethis. Learn to ignore the noise and to appreciate the worthwhile interaction.

But yeah, November is pretty killing for your productivity. There's no shame in taking a few steps back, though I often find having to quit something entirely just means one lacks self-control.

And as an addict I think that undeniable proof that nobody should ever listen to me.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 20, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> This forum is addictive too, as it's becoming a routine like thing to visit it automatically with my favorites on top in the browser window.
> one click (my hand moves to that place without my concious brain noticed it, or so it feels at times).


I commend you for the self awareness to recognize this as a problem! I'm struggling with the same thing too and have been thinking about what could be a good way forward. Still somewhat undecided, because there is a lot of good info and kind people here.




Crowe said:


> I unironically love forums. It's funny as I despise vapid social media, the fakeness and the addiction it brings with it. The 'deathscrolling'. Discord and chat is a void where words and ideas go to die and be forgotten but forums are searchable databanks of advise, conversation and dialogue. I think there is value in this.
> 
> I feel like we sort of have acquaintances here without having to pretend our selfies look #natural #wokeuplikethis. Learn to ignore the noise and to appreciate the worthwhile interaction.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but I had to realize that forums have the exact same addictive qualities to me that other social media types have. Maybe it's the "like" feature, maybe it's the habbit of coming here so often hoping to find something funny or usefull, I don't know. But I can tell it can't be healthy.
I admit though, that forums are by far the best kind of social media. Such a shame they are dying out in most other places.


----------


Maybe some others are in a similar situation and we can organize a little exodus to motivate each other? Lets at least stay away for the rest of the year, to avoid that holiday sale season? The forum is too busy for its own good anyway. I remember el-bo wanted to cut down on his forum time too, and props to him, I haven't seen him in months. Bet he's writing music and doing all kinds of good things with his new won time. Think about it... that could be _you_!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> I don't know why, but I had to realize that forums have the exact same addictive qualities to me that other social media types have. Maybe it's the "like" feature, maybe it's the habbit of coming here so often hoping to find something funny or usefull, I don't know. But I can tell it can't be healthy.
> I admit though, that forums are by far the best kind of social media. Such a shame they are dying out in most other places.


Hmmm. I wonder. I don't doubt forum use is 'addicting', yet it feels to me as if it's not the same as endlessly scrolling down a facebook feed without real aim. Whereas I never felt I got much out of facebook, here one checks for replies and interesting topics to participate in. It's more of a list of whatsapp conversations in that regard.

I'm not sure if it's unhealthy, per se. I know unhealthy. I've done unhealthy. Positive, meaningful social interaction is not unhealthy... unless taken to obsessive degrees. Maybe that's the addicting part.

No, I realize now that it may be quite easy to get stuck in a constant loop of sales, hype, sales and hype. *That *is the unhealthy part. Probably. I'm too much of a bitter old man to do hype anymore (At least until Persona 6 is announced) so I think I forgot that.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 20, 2022)

I too was feeling it. So many hype threads. So many discussions about things I wasn't interested in. Getting interested in hype, feeling the GAS when in truth when I went back to my tools, I barely have scratched the surface. I mean really is anybody going to care that I use HOOPUS and SynStrpro for strings rather than CSS? I doubt. 

So I just forced myself back to what I loved about this forum. Musicians helping Musicians. So I put on ignore whole subforms that I wasn't interested in and now focus on just my interest. It's helped a lot and I'm back to now getting excited about what I have and using it and reading manuals rather that constant FOMO.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 20, 2022)

Crowe said:


> No, I realize now that it may be quite easy to get stuck in a constant loop of sales, hype, sales and hype. *That *is the unhealthy part. Probably. I'm too much of a bitter old man to do hype anymore


It does sound unhealthy, but for me this isn't a factor. Like you I am too jaded and bitter to get hyped about new releases.




Crowe said:


> yet it feels to me as if it's not the same as endlessly scrolling down a facebook feed without real aim


Scrolling without real aim describes my presence here very well for the most part. :-/




Crowe said:


> I've done unhealthy. Positive, meaningful social interaction is not unhealthy... unless taken to obsessive degrees. Maybe that's the addicting part.


I feel like the obsessive compulsive side has crept up on me over time... and I find it very hard to disengage from this both mentally and physically. 

There's also this thing about mentally running a background process that relates experiences that you have to the social groups that you're in and makes you wonder "would this be worth posting?" etc.. I've heard from people who quit twitter, that this was a significant part of the relief they found from disengaging.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 20, 2022)

Crowe said:


> I feel like we sort of have acquaintances here without having to pretend our selfies look #natural #wokeuplikethis.


I thought you were an actual Raven...i have been birdfished with your photo filters.


----------



## Chris_B (Nov 20, 2022)

As a new composer and VI member the amount of learning and info I have accumulated in just a short time here is incredible. Not all the threads here are learning ones but my new-composer laser beams quickly lock onto the good ones.

Anyone feeling online burnout, my sympathies. But I check in almost daily and learn tons. I'm currently learning that there are way too many really good BF deals...

Chris


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 20, 2022)

I get this. I have been trying to cut back here and on reddit. Though the cat subs always drag me back there. And I really like a lot of the members here. It can be hard to ignore all the sales though, but I think I hit my overload, which has helped. I already have two or three of everything, so the sales are easier to ignore. 

I guess if you ignore all the deals and commercials threads, and just hang out composition and production threads, it might be good. Or just come back an visit after the holidays.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 20, 2022)

I've figured out that I'm going to get addicted to SOMETHING. 

This is my new addiction, but it beats the heck out of tobacco/weed/other social media/doom and gloom Youtube recommendations/bad food/games, etc etc. It's nice to have somewhere to talk shop, and only shop for the most part (I don't visit the politics section because I get enough of that on every other social media site and news outlet). I'll be cutting back too after BF but it's been really fun so far. I do keep clicking "Latest Posts" though, followed by the bell, and it's easy to get lost in here for hours at a time, but as I said, better than all the other hellish ways to spend time these days.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 20, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> it's easy to get lost in here for hours at a time, but as I said, better than all the other hellish ways to spend time these days.


Yes, especially making music. So hard! Who'd want to spend their time like that? Comparing the number of posts I've written with the number of tracks I've written "I sure don't..." is the only logical conclusion.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 22, 2022)

I gave this some more thought and reached the conclusion I just need to try it. So I'll be gone for I don't know how long, but I'm aiming for at least till January. 
Bye friends! Take care! Happy sale season or whatever you are celebrating in the coming months!


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 22, 2022)

Many of us spend time on forums that have a deals section. We spend more time shopping instead of creating.
If you are a casual user of orchestra libraries this forum can be a little toxic when it comes to spending. It's like buying a Squier Strat and you are among those Custom Shop users. You have no clue what you are buying spec wise but follow recommendations and those aren't the hobbyists making those recommendations. So you want to be like the other kids on the block with new shoes. I often find humor in some of the most vague topics in the sample forum. Yet some will fork over $$$ for a boomwhacker library thinking it's gotta be better than a $10 one. We live in fear of someone recognizing it doesn't sound authentic. We forget the audience is one who listens on portable devices and it's still not the quality of sound of hi fi systems.
I do spend less time on here. It's nothing against it.


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 22, 2022)

I've been to a lot of places IRL and online. All I know is there is a good vibe here, due to a lot of really cool people, and some expert ownership / oversight. It's like a mini coral reef, bursting with life and colour in the midst of a bleached lifeless mass of facebook / reddit / etc. I love this place so much, it's the only site on the internet that's permitted to show me ads 😂.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 1, 2022)

Over here, Im coming to the conclusion, this world is about to - possibly - go in so serious issues, while the masses are reacting the to "current thing" - that there is not so much time to hang around here anymore. Main focus is elsewhere.

WFP leader Beasley got 2 comments and 11 retweets on his Twitter post 2 weeks ago. Let is speak for itself.






Not expecting to be missed here, but following Ebola etc, more that next sample library deal, is more in focus now. And this is not meant to be virtue signalling, just a simple fact.

Checking in ever y now and then still


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## marius_dm (Dec 1, 2022)

Yeah, IMO this site is 80% marketing and 20% useful. Unless you think marketing is useful. It gets tiring sifting through Black Friday “deals” and hype threads for the next “game changer”.


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 8, 2022)

I took a while off, more than a year, because the music died when my musical friend did. When I came back, some of my favorite people had disappeared. 

I like coming back because I don't have a circle of composer friends in real life. I like to hear what's happening in smart and creative heads. I love music, and participating in it, sometimes perilously, because I say a lot of stupid stuff.

I hear ya. I hope it's been pleasant, and you return for the good that's here some time in the future. There's a point you don't need to buy anything more.

*cough*


----------



## L70 (Dec 8, 2022)

I’m new to this place, but after 2 years of lurking and reading many of your posts about favorite libraries, dodgy legato and how much RAM you all have for your libraries, I realized many of you are really talented, generous and thoughtful people. Sure fighting addiction, grappling with time management and actually writing some music is important. 

But in the last 5 years after experiencing so much death and sickness in my own personal life, it’s also a waste of time beating yourself up over what you should be doing instead of enjoying the blessings of what you have and who you are, warts and all. I find this forum a breath of fresh air in a sea of hostility and misinformation out there. The only thing I regret is not interacting with you all sooner. Whatever you do, have fun and be good to yourselves.


----------

